# Superfish Home 60



## George Farmer (28 May 2015)

Hi all,

I recently set up this little tank. Quite an impressive all-in-one system suitable for beginners.

I'll update videos every week and post photos as and when.


----------



## Mr.Manjushri (28 May 2015)

Awesome little setup! Thanks for posting George.


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (28 May 2015)

Better light distribution than on the Home 25. Looks really nice!


----------



## Martin in Holland (28 May 2015)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with low maintenance planting, I do not think that difficult plants make a better aqua scape than easier plants, as seen in this tank.
Nice to see more of you on Youtube George.


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 May 2015)

Nice plant list, it'll be interesting to see how the new ones do.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (28 May 2015)

Waiting for closeup photos.


----------



## Mot (28 May 2015)

nice review.  Some seriously bold wallpaper as well.


----------



## banthaman.jm (28 May 2015)

Great little scape 
Jim


----------



## jarcher1390 (28 May 2015)

Neat little set up we sell this stuff in the shop I work, I always wondered what they'd look like when done professionally, now I know.

I was gonna ask how do you find the quality of the aquafluer over the tropica plants, but I think in the other video you've answered my question 

I'm looking forward of some close up shots of the, anubias nana bonsai, sturogyens portobello, altrantra rosefellia mini (pardon my terrible spelling).

Thanks for the interesting video.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (28 May 2015)

Nice tank George.


----------



## Andy D (28 May 2015)

Tank looks great.

I used to have two of the smaller home tanks. I saw this model in a local MA on Monday and it does look very nice. It represents good value for money I think.

The only bugbear is the way the lights are mounted on the hinged lid. If you lift the lid up to complete any maintenance work you lose the lighting.


----------



## George Farmer (29 May 2015)

Thanks guys. Glad you like the video. As I get more experienced I will produce better videos with close-ups, panning etc. I'll get some close-up pics soon too.

Cheers
George aka The Aquascaper!


----------



## George Farmer (31 May 2015)

New video - getting the kids involved! 

More technical stuff coming soon!


----------



## Su James (1 Jun 2015)

Great looking tank George. It looks really smart. I'm impressed with the CO2 bubbles! I'm working on a setup for our 50 gallon tank, possibly using a fire extinguisher. What do you think? We've got a little tank with a "waterplant system" from ISTA, a cheapy not making bubbles... I don't think it's doing much of a good job.


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jun 2015)

Su James said:


> Great looking tank George. It looks really smart. I'm impressed with the CO2 bubbles! I'm working on a setup for our 50 gallon tank, possibly using a fire extinguisher. What do you think? We've got a little tank with a "waterplant system" from ISTA, a cheapy not making bubbles... I don't think it's doing much of a good job.



Thanks, Su. 

In a 50 gal. I would definitely recommend a pressurised system and fire extinguishers are good value for money. I like inline diffusers for tanks over 20 gal. with a powerful external filter to obtain good circulation.


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jun 2015)

I bought a new lens yesterday - Canon 50mm f1.8 STM. It replaces the classic nifty fifty and has better optics, and build quality.

Here's a couple of samples.

cherry2 by George Farmer, on Flickr

cherry1 by George Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## George Farmer (10 Jun 2015)

Hi all,

Week 3 update. I'm genuinely impressed with this little set-up. Perfect for first time 'scapers on a budget.


----------



## Trey Lanier (10 Jun 2015)

glad to see you back on YouTube! Also great interview with Dustin!


----------



## George Farmer (1 Aug 2015)

Hi all, 

Quick update. Now about 10 weeks old.


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Aug 2015)

Looking good...
Blimey - very dramatic music...what's the piece called George?


----------



## George Farmer (1 Aug 2015)

Troi said:


> Looking good...
> Blimey - very dramatic music...what's the piece called George?


Thanks. It's called "Synthetic Design 02".


----------



## George Farmer (4 Nov 2015)

Hi all,

Here's the final video of this tank. Check out the latest PFK (Dec '15) for the whole feature.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Nov 2015)

Hi George, Wonderful


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 Nov 2015)

hello george. amazing little tank you have. great job

cheers
ryan


----------

